# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات جالكسي ميني 2  Samsung Galaxy mini

## mohamed73

سامسونج جالكسي ميني 2 الجديد هاتف موبايل Samsung Galaxy mini 2 بنظام اندرويد 2.3      *Samsung Galaxy mini 2*    *مواصفات سامسونج جالكسي ميني 2  - Samsung Galaxy mini 2 Specifications* الالوان
أسود
برتقالي    الذاكرة
ذاكرة داخلية 4 GB
512 MB RAM
يدعم ذاكرة خارجية microSD حتى 32 GB    الكاميرا
الكاميرا الخلفية 3.15 MP
إمكانية تصوير فيديو      البطارية
البطارية 1300 mAh أمبير      مميزات أخرى
نظام خبز الزنجبيل  Android OS, v2.3.6
معالج Qualcomm بسرعة 800 MHz
معالج رسوميات Adreno 200
A-GPS
Bluetooth 3.0
microUSB v2.0
واي فاي Wi-Fi
تفنية NFC
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
وزن الجهاز 105.3 جرام
شاشة TFT باللمس بحجم 3.27 انش
وضوح الشاشة 320x480 pixels
يدعم اللمس المتعدد
سمك الجهاز 11.6 mm    الشبكات
EDGE / GPRS
2G / GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
3G / HSDPA 900 / 2100      *عيوب الموبايل Samsung Galaxy mini 2*
المعالج ضعيف نسبيا
لايوجد كاميرا أمامية
الجهاز ياتي بنظام قديم ولكن بإمكانك تركيب رومات مطبوخة    *سعر سامسونج جلكسي ميني 2 Galaxy mini 2 - اسعار Samsung Galaxy mini 2 prices*
سعر Galaxy mini 2 بالدولار : 287 دولار امريكي
سعر Samsung Galaxy mini 2 بالجنبيه الاستراليني: 180 جنيه استرليني
سعر Samsung Galaxy mini 2 في السعودية : تقريبا 1075 ريال سعودي
سعر Samsung Galaxy mini 2 في مصر : تقريبا 1725 جنيه مصر   **الاسعار لم يعلن عنها بشكل رسمي * ملاحظة الاسعار تقريبية ممكن تختلف عند الشراء      *صور جالكسي ميني 2 , Samsung Galaxy mini 2 images*

----------

